# clavier sans fil avec souris ou trackball/touchpad intégré : indispensable au salon



## Fanoo (6 Avril 2006)

Voila, j'ai un mac mini dont je me sers comme d'un media center. je l'ai mis par terre, au pied de la TV.
j'ai acheté un clavier sans fil, mais je n'ai pas pris de souris.

je me demandais quelle souris prendre. sans fil evidemment, mais la mighty mouse ne l'est pas ?
alors prendre une souris d'une autre marque ?


----------



## takamaka (6 Avril 2006)

Si c'est juste pour une utilisation Media Center, pourqui n'utilises-tu pas Front Row et sa télécommande ?  

Sinon, tu peux aussi te servir d'un PDA ou d'un téléphone bluetooth qui associé à Salling Clicker...
te permettrait de piloter au doigt et à l'oeil ton mini  

Cuk avait fait un article à ce sujet mais tu en trouveras d'autres, j'en suis sûr


----------



## Fanoo (6 Avril 2006)

Ben justement, c'est un media center, mais je vais aussi m'en servir pour de la bureautique et de l'internet "de salon", et là, il me faut une souris, je pense.

c'est quand même bizarre que Apple n'est pas fait la mighty mouse en sans fil, non ?


----------



## takamaka (6 Avril 2006)

A défaut, tu as ce modéle... Y'a pas la roulette mais dans ton cas, est-ce vraiment utile ?


----------



## Fanoo (6 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> A défaut, tu as ce modéle... Y'a pas la roulette mais dans ton cas, est-ce vraiment utile ?



désolé, mais ton lien est lié a ta session, donc pas visualisable par moi.
si tu as le nom du modele de cette souris, je vais le retrouver, ca m'interesse, merci...


----------



## richard-deux (6 Avril 2006)

Je pense qu'il s'agit de la souris Apple Wireless. 

ici.


----------



## takamaka (6 Avril 2006)

Ah oui désolé... une erreur de débutant&#8230; 

Merci à richarddeux, c'était bien ce modèle !


----------



## r e m y (6 Avril 2006)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement, c'est un media center, mais je vais aussi m'en servir pour de la bureautique et de l'internet "de salon", et là, il me faut une souris, je pense.
> 
> c'est quand même bizarre que Apple n'est pas fait la mighty mouse en sans fil, non ?


 
Faire de la bureautique avec la télé comme écran????

Tu risques de choper un sérieux mal de crâne! et te bousiller la vue....


----------



## Fanoo (6 Avril 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Faire de la bureautique avec la télé comme écran????
> 
> Tu risques de choper un sérieux mal de crâne! et te bousiller la vue....




Ben non, pas avec une télé HD. c'est tres bon comme resolution.
je le fais déja. mon seul probleme, c'est qu'avec mon fil de souris, je suis vraiment trop près (collé à mon mac-mini), alors que je voudrais etre dans mon canapé à 5 metres...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

Un léger début de presbytie ?


----------



## Fanoo (7 Avril 2006)

Voila, j'ai mis un mac-mini au pied de ma grande télé au salon, et je pensais surfer sur Internet depuis mon canapé. mais j'ai un gros probleme : la souris (sans fil, a cette distance) ne roule pas bien sur l'accoudoir du canapé...

je cherche donc le produit miracle : un clavier bluetooth avec une souris (ou plutot une trackball ou un touchpad comme sur les portables) intégrée qui pourrait me permettre de tout controller depuis mon canapé...
je n'ai pas l'impression que Apple produise ce produit (ce qui manque au concept de mac = media center). savez-vous si une autre marque produirait cela ???


----------



## Fanoo (7 Avril 2006)

Finalement, je me rends compte que la souris, même sans fil ne sera pas une bonne solution. En effet, comment la faire rouler sur le canapé ? il faut une surface propre et lisse... par terre ???

je me demande vraiment comment font les heureux mac-users qui utilisent un mac en media center au salon et qui veulent aller surfer sur Internet de temps en temps depuis le canapé. 

j'ai rêvé d'un clavier bluetooth avec un trackball ou un touchpad intégré (pour remplacer la souris) mais je ne sais pas si ce produit existe... 

si vous voyez une autre solution, je suis preneur...


----------



## takamaka (7 Avril 2006)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> je me demande vraiment comment font les heureux mac-users qui utilisent un mac en media center au salon et qui veulent aller surfer sur Internet de temps en temps depuis le canapé.



Tu connais la réponse : 



			
				Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rêvé d'un clavier bluetooth


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Un de mes amis utilise en lieu et place de souris sur son PC un trackball à trois boutons. Par contre, je ne sais pas s'il en existe compatibles Mac.


----------



## takamaka (8 Avril 2006)

j'ai déjà vu cette question quelque part...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2006)

On ne va pas ouvrir un fil à chaque changement de nuance dans la question. Allez, je fusionne !


----------



## Fanoo (8 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un de mes amis utilise en lieu et place de souris sur son PC un trackball à trois boutons. Par contre, je ne sais pas s'il en existe compatibles Mac.



sais-tu si le trackball est intégré au clavier ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2006)

Non, c'est un trackball seul. C'est un vieux truc, série ou PS2, mais j'ai déjà vu sur des pubs des claviers avec Trackball intégré. Regarde ici s'il n'y a pas ton bonheur !http://shopping.kelkoo.fr/b/a/ss_clavier_trackball_integre.html


----------



## Fanoo (10 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est un trackball seul. C'est un vieux truc, série ou PS2, mais j'ai déjà vu sur des pubs des claviers avec Trackball intégré. Regarde ici s'il n'y a pas ton bonheur !http://shopping.kelkoo.fr/b/a/ss_clavier_trackball_integre.html




J'ai tout regardé, je n'ai rien trouvé... il n'y a donc PAS de clavier Bluetooth avec touchpad/trackball intégré pour Mac !
c'est dommage, je pense que ca ferait un tres bon complement au Mac Mini Media center (essayez un peu de faire rouler la souris sur le canapé, en tenant le clavier dans l'autre main...)

le seul clavier que j'ai trouvé c'est celui-là : http://www.materiel.net/details_BTC-9019-URF.html
mais il fonctionne par RadioFrequences et je ne sais pas si c'est compatible mac...

je suis un peu déçu...


----------



## chti (11 Mai 2007)

Avec le temps, tout arrive...
Il existe des claviers sans fil, petits, avec tracball int&#233;gr&#233; (ou touchpad si pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233 compatibles mac...
cf backshop
Backshop&#37;20Mini%20Keyboard%20w-intregr.%20trackball%20wireless%20ergonomique%20125%20ou%2095


----------



## ocmey (22 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
Je me permet de relancer le fil.
Je recherche aussi un clavier avec un touchpad.
chti, je n'arrive pas à trouver le clavier correspondant à ta description chez Backshop


----------



## Exxon (17 Février 2010)

ocmey a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je me permet de relancer le fil.
> Je recherche aussi un clavier avec un touchpad.
> chti, je n'arrive pas à trouver le clavier correspondant à ta description chez Backshop


 
Bonjour je me permets de remonter ce fil. 
Je suis à la recherche d'un clavier trackball sans fil pour l'utiliser avec un mac mini media center.

Celui la me plait :
http://www.trocdunet.net/PBSCProduct.asp?PGFLngID=0&ItmID=2983926

Et un super gros kiff pour celui la B-move tracball:
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8527/0aabf6fcb5bb17378796da5.jpg

Cependant pour mon premier choix il marque compatible PC mais aucune information pour mac et le deuxieme je ne le trouve meme pas à la vente...

Pas facile à trouver ce clavier! 

EDIT : je viens de trouver le deuxieme et compatible mac...par contre mon pc bug donc je ne vois pas le prix et en plus c'est en spanish :/
http://www.atlasinformatica.com/b-move-trackball-revision-2.html

EDIT2: Apparement la version 2 du trackball B-move n'est pas compatible avec mac (pas dans la liste) Prix :43&#8364; à confirmer....
http://www.hard-h2o.com/review/teclados/bmove-trackball_2.html


----------



## mimimac (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'étais moi aussi à la recherche de ce type de périphérique !
Voici la perle !
Il s'agit d'un mini clavier sans fil avec trackpad intégré, compatible mac !
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Claviers/42556-ACK_540_MAC_RF.htmlC RF
En espérant que la réponse ne survient pas trop tardivement !
Cordialement,


----------

